

Show HN: Purrrl – file sharing for developers. - jonnyrockit
http://purrrl.link

======
dial_up
Small note, I noticed the CSS on your "Sign Up" button is calling the Lato
font incorrectly. Instead of font-family: Lato-Bold;, it should be font-
family: 'Lato', sans-serif; font-weight: 700;. Can't wait to test this out
however!

